# Groupes d'animaux



## mesaal

Bonjour!

Je suis en train de chercher des mots qui dénotent un groupe d'animaux, soumis aux contraintes:

1. Termes qui ne proviennent de l'homme: clan, horde, colonie, ...

2. Singuliers: troupeau et pas vaches, ...


Ce que j'ai pour le moment c'est dans le document animaux.jpg




Auriez-vous d'autres idées?

Merci!!


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

Je propose d'ajouter *un élevage.*
Edit : Egalement *une écurie* et *une bergerie *(c'est dans le dictionnaire, mais bergerie est peu employé dans ce sens, il me semble), *un quadrige* (ensemble de 4 chevaux attelés à un char)
et pourquoi pas* un zoo*  ?


----------



## mesaal

zaby said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je propose d'ajouter *un élevage.*



PArfait  




zaby said:


> Edit : Egalement *une écurie* et *une bergerie *(c'est dans le dictionnaire, mais bergerie est peu employé dans ce sens, il me semble),



Ce sont plutôt des lieux, n'est-ce pas?



zaby said:


> *un quadrige* (ensemble de 4 chevaux attelés à un char)



Parfait  


zaby said:


> et pourquoi pas* un zoo*  ?


C'es plutôt un lieu, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui, écurie, bergerie et zoo sont des lieux, mais on peut parler d'une écurie pour dire l'ensemble des chevaux, comme en formule 1  (et pareil avec la bergerie).
Par exemple : Toute l'écurie est allée courir ce dimanche. Celui qui imagine le bâtiment faire une course sur ses petites papattes peut aller s'asseoir là-bas au fond près du radiateur !


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour !
On parle aussi d'un *couple* de boeufs ou de chevaux attelés à la même voiture.

Pour les hommes : *famille* convient-il ?


----------



## mesaal

Agnès E. said:


> Bonjour !
> On parle aussi d'un *couple* de boeufs ou de chevaux attelés à la même voiture.



Je le vois plutôt comme un terme "humain" appliqué aux animaux, je me trompe?



Agnès E. said:


> Pour les hommes : *famille* convient-il ?


Je ne comprends pas ...


----------



## mesaal

Calamitintin said:


> Oui, écurie, bergerie et zoo sont des lieux, mais on peut parler d'une écurie pour dire l'ensemble des chevaux, comme en formule 1  (et pareil avec la bergerie).
> Par exemple : Toute l'écurie est allée courir ce dimanche. Celui qui imagine le bâtiment faire une course sur ses petites papattes peut aller s'asseoir là-bas au fond près du radiateur !



Au temps pour moi!!! Si j'avais lu toute la définition d'écurie, j'aurais trouvé:
"Ensemble des chevaux d'un même propriétaire, élevés pour les courses et, en partic., ceux de ces chevaux participant à la même course" 

ET de meme pour la bergerie:
"Troupeau de moutons" 

Merci!!!


----------



## zaby

Agnès E. said:


> Pour les hommes : *famille* convient-il ?


Agnès, Mesaal cherche des termes qui ne s'appliquent _pas_ à l'homme 


mesaal said:


> ET de meme pour la bergerie:
> "Troupeau de moutons"


Oui, c'est la définition du dictionnaire, mais je doute que les éleveurs utilisent ce terme (bon, d'un autre côté je connais des éleveurs de vaches ou de chèvres mais pas d'éleveurs de moutons )

PS: Je retire mon zoo


----------



## Francois114

J'ajoute au pot : un banc de poisson


----------



## itka

Je ne vois pas trop ton tableau : est-ce que tu as *une portée* ?

je te propose aussi : *une ménagerie*


----------



## tie-break

Une volée d'hirondelles...
ça peut aller?


----------



## Agnès E.

itka said:


> Je ne vois pas trop ton tableau : est-ce que tu as *une portée* ?


Vous pouvez cliquer sur l'image pour l'agrandir. 
Oui, *portée* y est.




tie-break said:


> Une volée d'hirondelles...
> ça peut aller?


Mmm... je n'ai toujours entendu qu'_une volée de moineaux_. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il s'agisse d'un terme que l'on peut employer pour n'importe quel oiseau.






PS : Pardonnez-moi, mesaal, j'avais mal interprété votre question...


----------



## tie-break

Mmm... je n'ai toujours entendu qu'_une volée de moineaux_. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il s'agisse d'un terme que l'on peut employer pour n'importe quel oiseau.




Comment dit-on alors un déplacement d'un grand nombre de oiseaux du peut être à une émigration?
J'ai dit "volée d'hirondelles" parce-que hier soir lorsque je rentrais chez-moi j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil au ciel et j'ai aperçue des centaines d'hirondelles qui se deplacaient ensamble. Dans ce cas quel terme devrais-je employer?


----------



## Agnès E.

Oh oui ! 
On dit *un vol* d'hirondelles, de canards sauvages, etc.


----------



## Agnès E.

Retour sur le mot _couple de boeufs, de chevaux_, etc. : non, il ne s'agit nullement de l'allusion à un couple homme+femme, mais de l'utilisation de couple pour dire deux. 

Voir la définition donnée par le TLFi :



> Ensemble de deux animaux
> *1. *Réunis pour la procréation. _Rien ne sépare un couple d'isards, sinon la mort. Ils se choisissent, s'aiment, s'accouplent_ (PESQUIDOUX, _Chez nous, _1921, p. 35).
> *2. *Réunis pour un travail commun. _Un couple de bœufs au labour_ (MAURIAC, _Nœud vip., _1932, p. 264).


Ici, c'est le cas numéro 2 qui s'applique, bien entendu.


----------



## bfabien

Un essaim d'abeilles


----------



## mesaal

bfabien said:


> Un essaim d'abeilles



Merci ... mais il était déjà ...


----------



## mesaal

Agnès E. said:


> Retour sur le mot _couple de boeufs, de chevaux_, etc. : non, il ne s'agit nullement de l'allusion à un couple homme+femme, mais de l'utilisation de couple pour dire deux.
> [/URL]:



OK pour couple, mais ...
un couple ou une couple??


----------



## mesaal

Agnès E. said:


> Vous pouvez cliquer sur l'image pour l'agrandir.



C'est possible de changer une image dans le premier message?


----------



## itka

Apparemment *un* ou *une*. Il semble que les deux soient admis, mais franchement je ne sais pas s'il y a des Français qui disent *une*. On trouve ça dans des textes écrits avec une connotation recherchée et archaïque. Enfin, c'est ce que je crois. S'il y a des régions où on utilise cette forme, on va sûrement nous le dire.


----------



## Agnès E.

mesaal said:


> C'est possible de changer une image dans le premier message?


Pas pour vous, le message est trop ancien. 
Attachez l'image dans un nouveau post et je l'insérerai à la place de l'autre, puis j'effacerai votre nouveau post.


----------



## Francois114

C'est la saison de la chasse : une *compagnie* de perdraux !


----------



## mesaal

Agnès E. said:


> Pas pour vous, le message est trop ancien.
> Attachez l'image dans un nouveau post et je l'insérerai à la place de l'autre, puis j'effacerai votre nouveau post.


Merci!!!!!!


----------



## mesaal

Francois114 said:


> C'est la saison de la chasse : une *compagnie* de perdraux !




Je le vois plutôt comme un terme "humain" appliqué aux animaux, je me trompe?


----------



## Francois114

mesaal said:


> Je le vois plutôt comme un terme "humain" appliqué aux animaux, je me trompe?


Je ne pense pas : c'est vraiment ainsi qu'on désigne depuis toujours un groupe de perdreaux. Je ne l'ai entendu que pour cet animal, et probablement parce que les perdreaux se déplacent toujours en groupe de six à dix à la fin de l'été (un perdreau est une jeune perdrix, mâle ou femelle, née au début de l'été). L'année suivante, au printemps, s'ils ont échappé aux chasseurs, ils se dispersent par couples mâles et femelles, pour nicher et... produire de nouvelles _compagnies_, et ainsi de suite d'année en année.
D'ailleurs le TLF le classe comme _terme de vénerie_ (et l'applique également aux jeunes sangliers)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

"compagnie" s´emploie aussi pour les groupes familiaux formé par les laies, marcassins et jeunes de moins d´un an; les biches et les cerfs et les faons.
"sauvagine": ensemble du gibier d´eau (salée ou non)

Au revoir;


----------



## lhassa

en biologie on parle aussi de *population *d'animaux (même si c'est un terme dérivé des humains, je crois qu'il s'agit d'un terme spécialisé).

concernant les portées des animaux, on a aussi couvée (oiseaux), portée(mamifères), nichée(oiseaux) ou nitée (au Québec).


----------

